# Get off my back, will you?



## eno2

Hallo, 

Get of my back, will you...

I missed the occasion to react like this to a  German friend who finds it necessary to insist repeatedly I should do something she advises me to do that I don't like to do at all.   I did not know how to say this in German, but I want to be prepared for the next time.


----------



## Demiurg

I guess you mean "get of*f *my back".  It depends how polite you want to be.  Here are some phrases:

_Bitte bedränge mich nicht.
Lass mich (damit) in Ruhe.
Nerv mich nicht.
Geh mir nicht auf den Sack._


----------



## Lhost Vokus

"Rutsch mir doch den Buckel runter!"
"Du kannst mir mal den Buckel runterrutschen." (Buckel = Rücken)
Das wäre eine sehr unhöfliche Replik, aber im Bild und Sinn nah am englischen Ausdruck.


----------



## JClaudeK

Lhost Vokus said:


> Das wäre eine sehr unhöfliche Replik


Findest Du?
Meiner Meinung nach ist "Rutsch mir doch den Buckel runter!" bei weitem nicht so barsch wie (z.B.) die zwei letzten Vorschläge von Demiurg.


----------



## eno2

Weil ich die  schon 3 oder 4 mal ihre  andringen erwidert habe, könnte ich gut etwas stärkeres gebrauchen das  nächste mal. Anstatt mich wütend zu machen und zu schreien  werde ich das nächste Mal diesen Ausdruck verwenden:"Du kannst mir mal den Buckel runterrutschen." (Buckel = Rücken). Runterrutschen klingt sehr poëtisch.
 Ich habe sie  in anderen kontext 'mir ' auf den Sack gehe '  sagen  gehört  (es gibt Männer die ihr auf den Sack gehen). Ich erinnere mich, dass ich geantwortet zu haben: 
 'aber dus hast keinen Sack' und sie : 'ja doch ich habe auch einen Sack'


----------



## JClaudeK

eno2 said:


> könnte ich gut etwas stärkeres gebrauchen das nächste mal.


Wäre "Leck mich am A..... !" stark genug?


----------



## eno2

Danke aber wir sind neue Freunde. Vielleicht wann wir nog ein bisschen freundlicher werden?


----------



## JClaudeK

eno2 said:


> ......, wenn wir noch ein bisschen freundlicher werden


Du meinst sicher "wenn wir noch ein bisschen _besser befreundet sind_".


----------



## eno2

Ja das war was ich meinte . Das darf man nur zu intime Freunden sagen.


----------



## Ief

_Du kannst mir mal den Buckel runterrutschen _

empfinde ich häufig gleichbedeutend mit "du bist mir egal, du kannst mich mal, du gehst mich nichts an", ganz ähnlich dem viel förmlicheren _du kannst mir gestohlen bleiben._

Ich würde das bei neuen Bekanntschaften nicht verwenden. Dann doch schon eher das gute alte

"aaaach, geh mir doch nicht auf den Sack"

"aaaach, quatsch mich doch nicht voll"

oder das liebliche, wenn auch rau konnotierte

"Halt mal bitte kurz die Fresse."


----------



## Thersites

Also diese Vorschläge würde ich dir alle eher nicht empfehlen, denn sie sind sehr barsch. Dir etwas genaues zu empfehlen ist sowieso schwierig, da wir deine Bekannte nicht kennen und nicht wissen, welchen "Soziolekt" sie etwa spricht (und was sie dementsprechend als passend und unpassend empfinden würde). Willst du ihr es nicht einfach einmal freundlich und diplomatisch sagen, in deinen eigenen Worten? Man kann auch kommunizieren, ohne Goethe zu heissen  Thomas


----------



## eno2

Freundlich? Hatte  ich ihn schon 4 Mahl freundlich gesagt im meine eigene Worten.
The English original is fairly inoffensive, casual.
I'm not sure of (the impact of) a German way. I could stick to the English if needed.
I saved a few new German expressions.  
@ Ief :
It's only about rejecting one recurrent topic, not about the rejection of the person.


----------



## Demiurg

eno2 said:


> It's only about rejecting one recurrent topic, not about the rejection of the person.


Wie wär's mit: _Geh mir (damit) nicht auf den Wecker_?


----------



## Lhost Vokus

JClaudeK said:


> Findest Du?
> Meiner Meinung nach ist "Rutsch mir doch den Buckel runter!" bei weitem nicht so barsch wie (z.B.) die zwei letzten Vorschläge von Demiurg


Mir kommen die drei (Buckel / nerv nicht / auf den Sack) gleich vor. Unter alten Freunden kann man das sagen, wenn man einen ironischen Umgangston voraussetzen kann. Wenn man es aber ernst meint, dann halte ich es für sehr unhöflich.


----------



## eno2

Demiurg said:


> Wie wär's mit: _Geh mir (damit) nicht auf den Wecker_?


Könnte gedient haben. Aber das nächste Mal gehe ich einfach weg


----------



## Ief

Lhost Vokus said:


> Mir kommen die drei (Buckel / nerv nicht / auf den Sack) gleich vor. Unter alten Freunden kann man das sagen, wenn man einen ironischen Umgangston voraussetzen kann. Wenn man es aber ernst meint, dann halte ich es für sehr unhöflich.


 Wenn man sowas ernst meint, ist es immer unhöflich.


eno2 said:


> @ Ief :
> It's only about rejecting one recurrent topic, not about the rejection of the person.



And if you say _Du kannst mir mal den Buckel runterrutschen_ you will exaktly reject the person not the topic, you are talking about. That was my point. Maybe you'll be lucky and your friend will think "It's ok, he's not great in German". I myself would

How about 

"_Ist gut jetzt!_"

You can also say this leaving.


----------



## elroy

eno2 said:


> The English original is fairly inoffensive, casual.


 No, it’s harsh and likely to offend.  It expresses extreme irritation.  If you’re looking for something mild, this isn’t it.


----------



## eno2

Interesting. As a severe warning/admonition it's useful then. 


Ief said:


> How about
> "_Ist gut jetzt!_"
> You can also say this leaving.


Sure. "_Ist gut jetzt!_
+ Lass das. That's enough. I don't want to hear that,  leave it alone.


----------



## Robocop

Hör auf damit! [Hör auf, mir ständig Ratschläge zu geben!] Ich kann selbst entscheiden, was für mich gut ist. Es nervt/ärgert mich, andauernd geschulmeistert zu werden.


----------



## eno2

Allerdings.  Ich will nicht das sie mich noch zuredet in diese Weise.

Cuando me falte una palabra la digo primero en español. La tercera vez que me instruyó cambiar mi comportamiento social y ir a hablar diariamente con la gente del pueblo en restaurantes y bares y cafés (como ella lo hace naturalmente en  tourista) le respondí: yo hago lo que me salga de los cojones.
Wenn ich ein Wort vermisse, sage ich es zuerst auf Spanisch. Als ich zum dritten Mal angewiesen wurde, mein soziales Verhalten zu ändern und mit Leuten in Restaurants, Bars und Cafés sprechen zu gehen (wie sie als Touristin naturlich tut) , antwortete ich:   ?????  ch mache, was mir aus den Kugeln kommt>???'?

Sie ist jetzt weg, aber das nächste Mal sag ich: Das genügt. Ist gut jetzt. Hör auf damit. Und gehe ich spazieren ...


----------



## Alemanita

eno2 said:


> le respondí: yo hago lo que me salga de los cojones.
> Wenn ich ein Wort vermisse, sage ich es zuerst auf Spanisch. Als ich zum dritten Mal angewiesen wurde, mein soziales Verhalten zu ändern und mit Leuten in Restaurants, Bars und Cafés sprechen zu gehen (wie sie als Touristin naturlich tut) , antwortete ich:


Ich mache was ICH will! Und zwar WANN ich will und WIE ich will!! Schluss jetzt mit der Bevormundung!!"!


----------



## Kajjo

_Komm, Schluss jetzt!
Jetzt ist genug damit!
Nerv bitte nicht länger damit!_

Das wären vergleichsweise harmlose Varianten, um Nervereien ein Ende zu setzen.


----------



## elroy

How about “Lass mich in Ruhe”?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> How about “Lass mich in Ruhe”?


That sounds more general, like wanting to be alone. However, with "damit" it works:

_Lass mich damit endlich in Ruhe!_


----------



## JClaudeK

Siehe #2 


Demiurg said:


> Lass mich (damit) in Ruhe.


----------



## elroy

Oops, I missed that!  

Demiurg put "damit" in parentheses, implying that it's optional, whereas Kajjo seems to suggest that it's necessary in this case.  How do other native speakers feel about it?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Demiurg put "damit" in parentheses, implying that it's optional, whereas Kajjo seems to suggest that it's necessary in this case. How do other native speakers feel about it?


Well, I am curious what others will say, but from my perspective the semantic difference with or without "damit" is drastic. These are entirely different meanings.

_Lass mich in Ruhe! _bedeutet, dass der andere einen alleine lassen soll, nicht weiter mit einem sprechen soll. Das schickt den anderen weg oder fordert ihn zumindest zum Schweigen auf. Es bezieht sich auf die Person als Ganzes, nicht auf ein spezielles Thema. Es klingt eher so, als ob der Sprecher beleidigt wäre oder ein persönliches Problem mit dem anderen hat.

_Lass mich damit in Ruhe!_ bedeutet dagegen, dass man über dieses spezielle Thema nicht mehr sprechen will, aber es lehnt den anderen nicht ab. Man würde sich über anderes unterhalten oder zusammen weiter etwas machen, aber man möchte nicht über dieses eine Thema sprechen.


----------



## Ief

Würde auch sagen, dass das keine pars pro toto-Aussage ist, sondern zwei Aussagen mit zwei jeweils unterschiedlichen Bezügen, einmal in Ruhe lassen in Hinsicht auf die eigene Person, ein anderes Mal in Hinsicht auf einen abstrakten oder konkreten Gegenstand, also ein Objekt (ähnlich dem englischen _leave it alone_!). Ich denke auch nicht, dass Demiurg damit unbedingt ausdrücken wollte, dass "damit" hier fakultativ ist, sondern nur, dass er beide Aussagen in diesem Kontext für möglich hält. Der Rest war vermutlich bedingte Schreibfaulheit oder der Wunsch nach Zeichensparen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Vollständig einverstanden mit Kajjos Erklärungen.

Wie ist es mit "Get off my back!"? Kann das auch beides bedeuten?


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Wie ist es mit "Get off my back!"? Kann das auch beides bedeuten?


 Nein, nur „Lass mich damit in Ruhe“.

„Lass mich in Ruhe“ = “Leave me alone”


----------

